# Heater core Hose



## Evocube (Jan 30, 2019)

So the hose is discontinued mine is out and no one can get me one.

Anyone have any ideas? I am in a bad spot.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Evocube said:


> So the hose is discontinued mine is out and no one can get me one.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I am in a bad spot.


3D printing.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Evocube said:


> So the hose is discontinued mine is out and no one can get me one.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I am in a bad spot.


So what is the part number of this hose?


----------



## sleeve66 (Dec 9, 2021)

I can't believe that they discontinued these parts without having some kind of retrofit kit. I have been looking for these for about 2 weeks now, not that I need them but at 163k I would like to replace them along with all the other hoses on my car. I am almost to the point that I will buy some 3/4 or 5/8 hose nipples and silver solder them to the heater core tubes. The manufacturer of the fittings is a company called Teklas. I have not found anyone that carries just the fittings yet but I am still looking.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Damnn, not a good deal. I had these go bad on my car back in 2020. Waited almost a month for the hoses


----------

